# Medicare denial code C0-107



## lindacoder (May 7, 2014)

CCI does not bundle these two codes so I billed with no modifier except on the assistant with the 80. 

CPT 35371 and 35681 (which is an add on code so shouldn't need a modifier) and Medicare denied the 35681 with C0-107.  Anyone have any ideas how to get this claim paid??? An assist is allowed with both procedures as well.  

Thanks for any input.


----------

